# 12hr Walk-on re-re-try!!!



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

Same as before. Grouper, Snapper, Jacks, and Wahoo trolling. If interested pm or call as soon as possible so the marina doesnt book me before I get a enough people again.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

Pretty boat. Love those Cape Horns for a single hull.


----------

